# How often do you get your hair cut?



## Rizies (Aug 25, 2015)

I am finally getting in to trim my hair on Friday and I can't wait.  I love getting my hair cut, especially the scalp massage they give.  I usually go about ever 3-4 months for a trim, but after I donated my hair to my friends education, I have been trying to go every 2 months for a trim.  

I've been only going so frequently is because my hair was unknowingly cut much shorter than I anticipated.  So now I am trying to grow out a style for shorter hair while trying to keep in manageable.

So, how often do you get your hair cut?  Do you like getting your hair cut?


----------



## Amyy (Aug 25, 2015)

once a year LOL maybe twice.

I'm trying to grow out my hair rn and i dont really trim my hair, but i do like getting my hair cut.


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 25, 2015)

it depends but normally like every 2 months i think


----------



## kayleee (Aug 25, 2015)

Literally like once a year I have super long hair and I swear to god every time I go get it "trimmed" they take off like 5 inches no matter who I go to and I always end up like crying afterword and w/e needless to say I hate getting my haircut so that's why I never go


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

Hardly, haven't cut it properly i like.. 4 years but I agree with kayleee.. they always trim too much :c i should fix my bangs though


----------



## mogyay (Aug 25, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Literally like once a year I have super long hair and I swear to god every time I go get it "trimmed" they take off like 5 inches no matter who I go to and I always end up like crying afterword and w/e needless to say I hate getting my haircut so that's why I never go



i feel u sista

i get my hair cut by my sister every 2-3 months for the same reason as kaylee, i don't care if they think it's dead if i say i only want an inch then i just want an inch! i don't know if they think maybe they need to do more cause it costs me ?30 but oh well

i go once a year to get my highlights done which i know is awful but ye


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 25, 2015)

Once a year if that.  My hair's kinda like a security blanket of sorts and it feels totally odd and wrong when it's not at least down to my hips.  I also really like a "worn" look when it comes to my hair; blunt, square ends just look weird to me and there's always a bit of this anytime I get a cut, even when I have my stylist chop into my ends with texturizing shears.  I guess "cut my hair so it looks like it hasn't been cut" is probably an odd request and a hard thing to pull off, so...


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 25, 2015)

I get it trimmed when my roots and bangs grow out, so about once a month. It's obvious when I don't.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kayleee said:


> Literally like once a year I have super long hair and I swear to god every time I go get it "trimmed" they take off like 5 inches no matter who I go to and I always end up like crying afterword and w/e needless to say I hate getting my haircut so that's why I never go


Seems like a problem with hair care. Trims remove split ends, which can be a lot. If you go more often or take very good care of your hair between trims you won't get as much cut. The more time and less care you put, the bigger the split ends grow.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 25, 2015)

I get a trim and color every 3 months. I have to go that often to maintain my red hair. + my hair grows fast


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 25, 2015)

I get a haircut every month or so, mostly when my hair start being a nuisance.

 I'm more of a short hair person. They're easier to handle and it saves me the trouble of combing my hair or you know, setting them up. More like you could call me lazy 

I shave twice every week, though. I don't like faci hair too much; they don't suit me.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 25, 2015)

well.. i havent trimmed my hair in about a year and haven't gotten an actual haircut in about 4 years.


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 25, 2015)

I usually get my hair cut every 2-3 months


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

hariolari said:


> I get it trimmed when my roots and bangs grow out, so about once a month. It's obvious when I don't.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Seems like a problem with hair care. Trims remove split ends, which can be a lot. If you go more often or take very good care of your hair between trims you won't get as much cut. The more time and less care you put, the bigger the split ends grow.



Yeah but they always cut more anyways, I prefer my hardly visible split ends rather than that cause my head hair grows kinda slow.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 25, 2015)

Moko said:


> Yeah but they always cut more anyways, I prefer my hardly visible split ends rather than that cause my head hair grows kinda slow.


Your hair will grow the same. It will actually grow a bit faster without split ends because instead of growing longer split ends, you grow longer hair. Or you can just show them the exact amount you want trimmed off.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 25, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Literally like once a year I have super long hair and I swear to god every time I go get it "trimmed" they take off like 5 inches no matter who I go to and I always end up like crying afterword and w/e needless to say I hate getting my haircut so that's why I never go



I'm the exact same way! I have to get a trim like twice a year, and they always take off too much. That's why I usually just have my mom do it, she takes forever but at least it's done correctly.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 25, 2015)

I usually just go like once a year and I'll have really long hair when I go in, and I'll leave with like half of my hair chopped off. It's an ongoing cycle that I'm trying to fix. 

I cut most of my hair off in December and I already had a trim in May, I believe. I'll try and do another trim around November since it's healthier for my hair than to just wait a year then chop everything off.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Your hair will grow the same. It will actually grow a bit faster without split ends because instead of growing longer split ends, you grow longer hair. Or you can just show them the exact amount you want trimmed off.



well, true but then they don't have to take off as much in the first place lol and even if you show them they still do so eh


----------



## monsemania (Aug 25, 2015)

Just dyed my hair in May, so I have been taking more care of it than usual. (Got Blond Highlights/ Sombre) I love my hair and I'm trying to grow it out really long, so I've been doing coconut oil hair masks, along with other pinterest hair masks. Nonetheless I try to trim it every 2 months or so, because my hair is kinda sensitive like that.


----------



## tobi! (Aug 25, 2015)

I need a haircut...badly.

Is it bad if I ask the hairstylist to do "whatever she wants"? She is the expert...

Maybe I'll just go to Super Cuts or Great Clips...


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 25, 2015)

Moko said:


> well, true but then they don't have to take off as much in the first place lol and even if you show them they still do so eh


Yes they do. I explained why. You go in for a trim and don't specify how much, so the hairdresser trims off the split ends. That's why they cut so much. If you go more often they won't have as long of split ends to trim, or you can tell them to only cut off a certain amount and ask for a test strip to verify the amount.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 25, 2015)

I go every 3 months or so. I have a pixie cut, so it's fun to see it grow into different low maintenance styles.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 25, 2015)

I have really thick hair. So once every 2-3 months


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 25, 2015)

Not as often as I should do. Short hair just doesn't suit me.


----------



## Mariah (Aug 25, 2015)

It's been three years.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 25, 2015)

hariolari said:


> I get it trimmed when my roots and bangs grow out, so about once a month. It's obvious when I don't.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Seems like a problem with hair care. Trims remove split ends, which can be a lot. If you go more often or take very good care of your hair between trims you won't get as much cut. The more time and less care you put, the bigger the split ends grow.



True, that definitely makes sense but legit every time I go they are always like "wow your ends look great!" I never use flat irons or blow dryers or other heat on my hair which is notorious for damage, so that's why it's so frustrating to me when I ask for an inch and I get like a foot


----------



## Llust (Aug 25, 2015)

i try not to cut my hair as often bc im trying to grow it out..im going for at least waist length before i give it a trim. idk ive always had either short hair or medium length, so i just want to live at least a couple of months with "Rapunzel" hair..not literally but you get what i mean. my hair grows pretty quickly too so im i'll most likely be cutting it again within the next four years or so

i try to avoid trimming it in general..idk if this is just me, but every single time i cut my hair anywhere, there'll be split ends everywhere that wont go down unless i use a hair straightener or something


----------



## lutrea (Aug 25, 2015)

I get my hair cut about once every two months. I go so often because of the way I like to wear my bangs, and I also get my hair layered so I have to do it often. I tell them, though, not to take any length off. I only get my all-over hair trimmed about once a year. c:


----------



## Charmed (Aug 25, 2015)

Probably once every 3 months...Love being a boy


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 25, 2015)

Once every 6 months, usually. Speaking of which, I should get a hair cut soon. My hair grows quite fast... And I prefer having it shorter now, so I don't mind getting a lot cut off.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 25, 2015)

About once a month, my hair grows like crazy!


----------



## peppy villager (Aug 25, 2015)

I didn't cut my hair at all from age 13 to 17. Not even a trim. It was SO long and I miss it so much, but it was so damaged because I had never cut it and I dyed it so much. So I cut it to my shoulders in August of 2014, let it grow 10 months, then cut it back to my shoulders about 2 months ago. I hate the short length so much, but my hair is just really damaged and I didn't really have a choice.


----------



## Miele (Aug 25, 2015)

Professionally? Once every 4 months. But if my fringe gets too long during those months, I cut it myself. I would cut my own hair. But I don't trust myself to do so lol


----------



## pafupafu (Aug 25, 2015)

actually I haven't had a haircut in years. I trim my ends every once in awhile to cut down on split ends, and I trim my bangs every few weeks so I can still see but I haven't changed the style or anything since like... geez I dunno. short hair is super cute but I don't think I'd risk cutting off all my hair for it, despite how tempting it is.


----------



## Knopekin (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't get my hair cut as much as I should, but I am a girl so the hairdresser costs a ton (?20+ a cut), and I have my hair fairly short, so it starts looking really bad if it doesn't get cut often


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 25, 2015)

kayleee said:


> True, that definitely makes sense but legit every time I go they are always like "wow your ends look great!" I never use flat irons or blow dryers or other heat on my hair which is notorious for damage, so that's why it's so frustrating to me when I ask for an inch and I get like a foot


Have you tried showing them exactly how much you want? Like, an actual measurement? You can even ask for a small test section done and guide them to the length. Everyone has their own definition of "a little bit."

But this also depends on the definition of great. How often were you getting trimmed? Because of you were going only twice a year a few inches of split ends is actually not a lot.


----------



## Rizies (Aug 25, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Have you tried showing them exactly how much you want? Like, an actual measurement? You can even ask for a small test section done and guide them to the length. Everyone has their own definition of "a little bit."
> 
> But this also depends on the definition of great. How often were you getting trimmed? Because of you were going only twice a year a few inches of split ends is actually not a lot.



You'd actually be surprised how much an inch is on hair.  When I was my friend's hair model for her journeyman, she had to cut at least one inch off (they actually took a ruler to my head and measured the difference).  Once it was done I could not believe how much an inch is on hair.

I agree with hariolari with showing them how much - even start small, like 1/4" and see if you want it shorter after that.


----------



## aericell (Aug 25, 2015)

I cut/trim my own hair maybe 2-3 times a year. I can't remember the last time I went out to get it cut.


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 25, 2015)

1-3 times per year.


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 25, 2015)

Typically once a year, but I've started really enjoying short hair (shoulder length) and I think it suits me better than long hair actually, so I might start getting haircuts more often. I've always hated haircuts though...too much anxiety that comes with them.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 25, 2015)

I used to go around 8-10 months without cutting it but now my current job doesn't approve of it so I get it cut every 2-3 months now.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 25, 2015)

Usually I hardly ever cut my hair and would only ever trim it maybe once a year because I wanted to grow it out very long, but recently I let my friend give me a haircut so now it's the shortest it's been in a while. I wanna try to grow it out back to the length it used to be, though, so I might continue to get it trimmed infrequently from now on.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 25, 2015)

Rizies said:


> You'd actually be surprised how much an inch is on hair.  When I was my friend's hair model for her journeyman, she had to cut at least one inch off (they actually took a ruler to my head and measured the difference).  Once it was done I could not believe how much an inch is on hair.
> 
> I agree with hariolari with showing them how much - even start small, like 1/4" and see if you want it shorter after that.


I know what an inch of hair is like. I had very long hair, damaged it, and had to chop just a few inches off the tips. It's a lot.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 25, 2015)

im growing out a pixie cut so im not gonna get it trimmed any time soon
i used to get it trimmed around twice a year


----------



## WynterFrost (Aug 25, 2015)

Hardly ever.

I have this serious dislike for the hairdressers so I avoid going at all costs. I never go of my own free will, my mother always surprises me which isn't fun -.-


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Aug 25, 2015)

Once every 2 months as I have had a buzz since 2013...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Aug 25, 2015)

Every 2-3 months


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 26, 2015)

About every four or so months. I'm caught between letting it grow or chopping it all off, it's at that awkward middle stage and it's driving me nuts agrrhhh. I usually flip over my head and cut the ends off myself because the people at the hair salon don't know what to do with curls -w-


----------



## jiny (Aug 26, 2015)

I want it to grow so it hasn't been cut since my fifth grade winter break

don't worry it hasn't been that long ago


----------



## naelyn (Aug 26, 2015)

it's bee about a year :x... split ends galore


----------



## aetherene (Aug 26, 2015)

I cut my hair once a year. My hair grows long super fast no matter how short I cut my hair. I haven't cut my hair yet because I've been waiting for the hair salon I normally go to to send me a coupon for a discounted haircut. Cause haircuts are expensive for ladies, and I would rather spend less cause I don't have a lot of money haha


----------



## milkyi (Aug 26, 2015)

Havent cut mine since November of 2014.


----------



## Jake (Aug 26, 2015)

Amyy said:


> once a year LOL maybe twice.



ur gross.

I get mine cut every 4-6 weeks


----------



## Azza (Aug 26, 2015)

Probably every month. My hair doesn't grow too fast. I like it short though.


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 26, 2015)

Every three months usually, maybe two if I'm going somewhere special or on vacation.


----------



## Nazgod (Aug 26, 2015)

I get it cut whenever I feel like I need to, I think it's usually twice a year. My hairdresser keeps telling me to come every 3-4 months. I'd hate to get short hair, the maintenance would annoy me so much. :'D


----------



## Azza (Aug 26, 2015)

Nazgod said:


> I get it cut whenever I feel like I need to, I think it's usually twice a year. My hairdresser keeps telling me to come every 3-4 months. I'd hate to get short hair, the maintenance would annoy me so much. :'D



Short hair requires a LOT less maintanance


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2015)

i used to get it cut every summer but this summer I got lazy so oh well
I kinda wanted to grow it out but it sheds everywhere


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 26, 2015)

irlghost said:


> Professionally? Once every 4 months. But if my fringe gets too long during those months, I cut it myself. I would cut my own hair. But I don't trust myself to do so lol



Wow, that's impressive xD I could never think of cutting down my own hair. I just don't trust myself enough xD


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 26, 2015)

I get it cut cut (a trim) around 2-3 times a year, and I cut my own bangs whenever they get long because they're straight and seem to grow faster than the rest of my hair @_@


----------



## sock (Aug 26, 2015)

I get it trimmed every couple of months, and if you've seen a picture of me then you know how long my hair is o.o

I used to _hate_ having it cut, I found it really awkward, but now my best friends mom does it and I don't mind so much now!


----------



## Nazgod (Aug 27, 2015)

Azza said:


> Short hair requires a LOT less maintanance



I mean more maintenance as in I would have to get it cut/trimmed more often so it'll stay short. Too much effort.


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 27, 2015)

Once every 5 weeks but I'm thinking about going every 4 weeks because my hair is always just a bit too long at the end.


----------



## Sereniela (Aug 27, 2015)

Once in the last 10 years, for my wedding... It is down to my waist, grows about a cm a week and apparently in great condition. I don't like the blunt, straight ends hairdressers *always* used to give it, and always felt that they tried to push a certain style or look on me!


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 27, 2015)

Like once every 3 months. I always hated my hair but recently I got a restyle and it looks okay now xoxoxo


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2015)

Every three months to get ends trimmed and roots coloured. I really enjoy going. My hairdresser is fantastic at what she does and fun to gossip with. She knows I'm very particular about what I want done and often exceeds my expectations.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 27, 2015)

LIKE NEVER
I get a trim every 1-2 years but I never cut off anymore than that because I'm trying to get my hair to reach my thighs. xD


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 27, 2015)

Anytime my hair starts to touch my shoulders is where I cut.


----------



## dr4gonite (Aug 27, 2015)

Whenever I feel the need, tends to be about every six months to a year.


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 27, 2015)

Twice a year because I always forget to go get it cut until it's stupidly long.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 28, 2015)

i dont even cut it i just get it trimmed like 1-2 times a year.
i probably will have to cut it eventually though

- - - Post Merge - - -

my goal is to make it super long, and since i have thick hair its gonna be really puffy and floofy like the girl in my sig and avatar


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Aug 28, 2015)

Rarely. I cut my own hair whenever I feel something's off, and that's usually just trimming off about half an inch.


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 28, 2015)

meh, every 1-2 months. I like to keep it medium.


----------



## Luxanna (Aug 28, 2015)

I like to trim off one or two inches a year, but I cut my hair off by a foot about 1 1/2 year ago, And its just about where I cut it off, maybe 2 inches off, so I have no plans on cutting it again xD I've been real nice to my hair so it looks great, its no longer as puffy, it silky curly i'm so happy I cut it off and let it regrow out there's only one area that looks a bit mistreated ( one side of my bangs) and its getting much better that i've been putting coconut oil .

This was basically my hair before i cut it)( not me in the  picture) but it was exactly likE this, it was no longer curly, it became straight ( same length and everything)
I cut ot to be a little big longer  my chin in terms of lenght






I'm so happy <3
My hair looks similar to this now, that i took care of it.


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 28, 2015)

I haven't had mine cut more than a trim for 2+ years, and don't expect to cut mine for another 3 to 5 lol, I want like mid-riff length long hair after all, it's gonna take FOREVER


----------



## Chris01 (Aug 28, 2015)

Like twice a year  more or less


----------



## Joy (Aug 28, 2015)

Rarely. I'm trying to grow my hair out so I just get mandatory trims.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 28, 2015)

Once a year or longer. I let it grow really long, then I have it cut shoulder length.


----------



## Beardo (Aug 28, 2015)

every 4-6 weeks, so usually when I get my eyebrows waxed


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 28, 2015)

I have short hair so I have to cut it often even though I hate it. I usually cut it too short and wait until it's too long before I cut it. usually about 3 months between every haircut


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Aug 28, 2015)

I get a haircut every few months. I mostly go just to get split ends cut off and get my bangs trimmed bc they grow so damn fast.


----------



## Loriii (Aug 29, 2015)

Once a month or not more than 2 months. I only do trim and like to keep it short because it's always hot on where I live.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 29, 2015)

I maybe go once a year or so... I am terrified of getting my hair cut cause they always maul it, so I often give myself trims at home, sometimes doing really awful things, gave myself bettie bangs and when i went to trim them up gave myself super awkwardly short bangs... YIKES. They've finally grown out and now I am going to try to feather them back into my hair, but I am waiting to get it done professionally. I am trying to not get my hair "cut" ever again, so my witchy dreams can come true, so only trims for me! I am also planning on getting my hair dyed and then just touch it up at home as it grows out! I am pretty self sufficient if its easy things like a light trim but to get all my deads off I usually like going to shop. I just hate when you tell them just an inch and they're like "oh five inches? half your hair? you want a bob? DONE!"


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 29, 2015)

About once a month.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 29, 2015)

Once every few years.  It gets shoulder length, and refuses to grow, so I chop it all off.  

long hair
https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...=7c93198fed3b0cf7cb2b82cd966751de&oe=5666948D

short hair
https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...=32accd760ac6425edb1441114b8528bf&oe=566185FC


----------



## Bjork (Aug 29, 2015)

Once a month to two months.

I need one right now D:


----------



## ams (Aug 29, 2015)

About once a year. I can't really afford more than that, so it's a bit of a treat that I give myself usually in the summer.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 29, 2015)

Never. I love long hair.


----------



## epona (Aug 29, 2015)

literally never unless i'm changing the style, as in getting quite a bit of length cut off
i'm guilty of negligence when it comes to my hair, i never get it trimmed even though you're supposed to but i don't get split ends anyway so i don't really see the point lol
i trim my own fringe/bangs so there's no reason for me to be bothered to go to the hairdresser


----------

